
The Strangest Desert Festival in the World Makes Everyone’s Mad Max Dreams - ek750
https://jalopnik.com/the-strangest-desert-festival-in-the-world-makes-everyo-1829467474
======
oldmancoyote
wow I can't think of a thing to say. Just wow.

